# Sticky  Effective Hunting Setups



## Hrawk

Rarely does a month go by that we do not have a new member asking for advice on an effective hunting setup for various game. Whilst most can find the answers to their questions by spending some time reading through the hunting forum, alas, most don't.

I am starting this thread in an effort to compile as much useful information as possible into a single place that will be pinned at the top of the hunting forum, easily accessible by all and right in front for inquisitive minds.

To do this I will need your help. What I am asking for is for the hunters on the forum to post in this thread successful and effective hunting setups that you have used to take game. Please be as detailed as possible as to your setup.

What I would like to see in your posts:
Game type
Slingshot used
Shooting style
Bands used
Band pull weight
Ammo type
Ammo size
Ammo weight
Speed
Range
Location
You don't have to tick every box, but as much info as you can provide will be very helpful to any new member looking at slingshots as a viable hunting weapon. Pictures of your setups would also be very useful.

*Please note : This is not for discussion of posted setups. Please try and keep this thread on topic.*


----------



## Hrawk

I'll start this off. Please use my post as a template for any future posts.
Game type : *Feral Pigeon*
Slingshot used : *Home made MX-Ergo*
Shooting style : *Gangsta (Sideways)*
Bands used : *ZDP Fastbands*
Band pull weight : *8kg (16lb)*
Ammo type : *Steel Ball Bearing*
Ammo size : *3/8" (9.5mm)*
Ammo weight : *3.5grams (54 grains)*
Speed :* Approx 73m/s (240FPS)*
Range : *Approx 6m (18ft)*
Location : *Wellington, NZ*


----------



## JLS:Survival

Game type: *Squirrel (grey and red)* 
Slingshot used: *bill hays Seal Sniper*
Shooting style: *Gansta*
Bands used: *TBG straigh cut for a 35 inch draw length*
Band pull weight: *15-16 lbs*
Ammo type: *Steel ball bearings and glass marble*
Ammo size: *3/8 steel, .44 glass marble, 7/16 steel*
Ammo weight: *?*
Speed: *220+ fps*
Range: *20+ feet*
Location: *Central NY USA*
[sharedmedia=core:attachments:16707]

[sharedmedia=core:attachments:18252]


----------



## August West

Game type: *Squirrel, cottontail rabbit, dove and bullfrog* 
Slingshot used: *Dankung fox mostly*
Shooting style: *Instinctive*
Bands used: *18/42s 6.5" from fork to pouch tie*
Band pull weight: *unknown*
Ammo type: *.435 lead*
Ammo size: *.435*
Ammo weight: *8.5 Grams (132 grains)*
Speed: *unknown*
Range: *45 ft and closer*
Location: *Eastern North Carolina*
Going out next week looking for some good frogging, I will hopefully be putting up some more pics. I have to say the French got at least one thing right, golden brown fried frog legs is about as good as food gets. LOL


----------



## pop shot

Game type: *Pigeon*
Slingshot used: *Pocket predator custom with parmswell, luck rings*
Shooting style: *???*
Bands used: *TBG 25/20 taper, 7" tie to tie*
Band pull weight: *???*
Ammo type: *Steel*
Ammo size: *7/16"*
Ammo weight: *5.6grams (86.4 grains)*
Speed: *260-270*
Range: *10-15m*
Location: *Right behind your mom*

Game type: *Mongoose*
Slingshot used: *pocket predator customs with parmswells, performance SPS*
Shooting style: *gangsta*
Bands used: *TBG Double 22mm straight cut*
Band pull weight: *???*
Ammo type: *Steel*
Ammo size: *12mm*
Ammo weight: *5.6grams (86.4 grains)*
Speed: *260-270*
Range: *10-15m*
Location: *Right behind your mom*
All I got to hunt here in Hawaii is pigeons and mongoose. For pigeons I use TBG at 25/20mm taper 7" tie to tie with 7/16" steel. I also use 1842 or 1745 at 5x elongation with 7/16" steel. I go for headshots. 
For mongeese I use double TBG at 22mm straight with 12mm steel. I've also got one with 1745 and 3/8" steel. Headshot pass thru ear to eye. The main thing is accuracy. Bottle caps at 10-15m is a good measure. I don't have a pull scale or chrony, but the DTBG is heavy as well as the 1745. I'd guess 260-270 for DTBG. Higher with the 1745 and 3/8". The three mongoose I shot were headshots with one neckshot. Location- right behind your mom.


----------



## Bill Hays

Good topic to pin. I think I've got a decent variety of kills that can be posted.
A lot of my hunting consists of vermin control. I've killed many rats and varmint birds like grackles with a lot of different setups.

Slingshot used *OTT ArrowshotErgo (in shared designs forum)*
Shooting style *Side*
Bands used *1" straight cut, 10.5" active length Gold theraband*
Band pull weight *drawn to about 48" it's around 12 lbs.*
Ammo type *steel bearing*
Ammo size *7/16"*
Ammo weight *about 87 grains*
Speed *250 fps*
Range *28 feet*
Location *in the chicken pen*
Shot went in the left ear canal and out the right.... instant kill
Notice that I keep all of my movements slow and steady... and from the point of view of the rat (which have poor vision anyway) everything is within my silhouette... since the light is behind me that makes me almost invisible to the little buggers. When planning an ambush, have as many factors in your favor as possible and the odds of success are greatly enhanced.





[*]Slingshot used *Shrike, available from MilbroProshotUK.com*
[*]Shooting style *Side*
[*]Bands used *1" straight cut, 10.5" total length, about 9.5" active length Texshooter .03 natural latex*
[*]Band pull weight *drawn to about 48" it's around 12 lbs.*
[*]Ammo type *lead ball*
[*]Ammo size *.41*
[*]Ammo weight *about 100 grains*
[*]Speed *260 fps*
[*]Range *40-45 feet*
[*]Location *up a tree*
[/list]
Head shot was unavailable so I shot him through the heart. Upon inspection the shot passed completely through the ribcage, going in the left side of the body and out the right.
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6nY9rTiczqU


Slingshot used *Paladin (in shared designs forum)*
Shooting style *Side*
Bands used *folded 2" straight cut, 9.5" active length green theraband*
Band pull weight *drawn to about 48" it's around 10 lbs.*
Ammo type *steel bearing*
Ammo size *3/8"*
Ammo weight *about 54 grains*
Speed *240 fps*
Range *50 feet*
Location *in a tree*
Head shots are recommended if they're possible. This one was turned away from me so I had the choice of shooting through it's back or going for the back of the head... it was an instant and humane kill.








Slingshot used *Lil' Ranger (in shared designs forum)*
Shooting style *Side*
Bands used *1" X 3/4" tapered, 9.5" active length gold theraband*
Band pull weight *drawn to about 45" it's around 12 lbs.*
Ammo type *steel bearing*
Ammo size *3/8"*
Ammo weight *about 54 grains*
Speed *300 fps*
Range *100 feet*
Location *in a tree*
Small but mighty, note the shot went completely through the bird at a little over 100'. These big male grackles are almost as tough to kill as crows and are much tougher to kill than any Dove or Quail. Because it was so far away, I went with a body shot instead of the head:


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

For all my game I use the same set up, 9.5 steel, single strip TBG (cut at 22-24 cm) with a light pouch and a simple over the top shooting style. ALL MY GAME IS TAKEN WITH HEAD SHOTS! all at between 15-70 ft. (give or take) This serves me fine and I hunt every few days, providing nearly all my own meat.


----------



## RockinRabbit

Game type : *Rabbit*
Slingshot used : *???*
Shooting style : *???*
Bands used : *Daisy Yellow Tubes*
Band pull weight : *???*
Ammo type : *Rock*
Ammo size : *Large*
Ammo weight : *???*
Speed :* ???*
Range : *???*
Location : *GA*
The bands on the slingshot I used to take this varmit "this afternoon" are old week and need of replacement!

They are $3.50 daisy bands from wallyworld! And are half dryrotton! But I shoot with this sling shot regularly"practice" so I know with a large rock and proper shot placement I could prob take down a grown man.

And as long as I stun/immobilize my Target for a few secs the hatchet makes 4 a quick humane cleanup of a sloppy shot!

This kill was super clean head shot though. And off my front porch noless! With a heavy rock!

Ps. What works for some may not work for others!


----------



## Bill Hays

Game type : *Rabbit*
Slingshot used : *My Scorpion*
Shooting style : *Side*
Bands used : *1" X 12" straight cut gold theraband*
Band pull weight : *12 lbs.*
Ammo type : *Lead ball*
Ammo size : *.41 caliber*
Ammo weight : *105 grains*
Speed :* 250 fps*
Range : *about 40'*
Location : *side pasture*
A short video of a basic rabbit kill and a brief description of how to do it.
With this one, I saw the rabbit a little ways off so set up the camera, zoomed it in a little, hung a small fluttering (in the wind) white cloth under the camera and then walked a wide looping hook around to the backside... this made the rabbit pay attention to the fluttering rag and not notice me as I kept a bush and little tree in it's line of vision helping to mask my movement.
The slingshot used was my Scorpion with single per side 1" X 12" gold therabands... I use a 48" draw so the .41 caliber lead ball was travelling at about 250 fps when it struck the rabbit in the upper part of the neck... I almost always aim for the top part of the neck on rabbits because when they hear the bands slap on release they tend to duck or scrunch a little... so most of the time the shot either goes through the ear canal or hits slightly behind the ear because of that. _THIS_ is an important point. The further you are away from the animal the more time the animal has to react to the sound of your bands slapping... if you can keep the ammo travel time to under .20 of a second, most animals won't react in time to move out of the way of the shot.... and that is the primary reason for my desire to use fast bands... fast ammo travel reduces the chances for prey to react to sound and move out of the way.
It is more than possible to kill with slower ammo but slower also means there's a greater chance for the animal to get out of the way...

In this case the rabbit was so transfixed on the fluttering rag he didn't duck or move at all until the ball hit, so all that didn't matter... then it was "lights out".






Here is another that was taken with the same setup, but was not lured or distracted... an open field stalk:





This is a video of the rabbit from above being skinned out... interesting as it shows the damage the .41 lead ball caused with the skin removed:


----------



## akmslingshots

Game type * bunny*
Slingshot used *'purple oak'*
Shooting style *gangsta*
Bands used *16mm to 24mm tapered thera gold double*
Band pull weight *unknown*
Ammo type * lead ball*
Ammo size *12mm*
Ammo weight *12gram*
Speed *approx 240fps*
Range * 25'*
Location *Northallerton*
this is the only kill I have pics of but I like the thread


----------



## Berkshire bred

game type: *pheasant*
slinghot used:*homemade multiplex cut*
shootingstyle:*instinctive OTT*
bands used: *TBG 20mm to15mm 22.5cm long doubled*
pull weight:*medium*
ammo type:*steel ball bearing*
ammo size:* 9.5mm*
ammo weight:* roughly 54 grains i think*
ammo speed:*about 310fps*
range:*15 to 40 yards*
location:*berkshire england*


----------



## Ninu patatu

game type: *pigeon*
slinghot used:*cheap*
shootingstyle:??
bands used: *cheap*
pull weight:*medium*
ammo type:*rock*
ammo size:*Large*
ammo weight:* ??*
ammo speed:*??*
range:*15 to 20 metres*
location:*on a wire*
*I was really lucky at hitting the pigeon in the head because it was constanly moving it and im not that good but







*


----------



## Tanner

Starling, English Grackle
Saunders Falcon 2
TTF
Flat bands
12 pounds
Marble
50 Cal
???
???
4 yards
Backyard


----------



## DracoUltima

Game type : *Eastern Cottontail*
Slingshot used : *My own natural fork*
Shooting style : *Side shooting in finger support*
Bands used : *1" X 1/2'' x 8'' Theraband gold tapered*
Band pull weight : *18 lbs.*
Ammo type : *Steel Ball*
Ammo size : *.38 caliber*
Ammo weight : *50 - 60 grains*
Speed :* 240 fps*
Range : *30 feet*
Location : *FL*


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

Got a bunny with the same set as before.


----------



## shot in the foot

I use 10mm lead balls on all my game, i found over the last 35 years of hunting with a catty they are about the best ive shot with, that size will take down up to rabbit size with most band and tube set up, in the 2040 loopes and in single thera band gold at 25mm at the fork and 15 at the pouch they are deadly,
the only thing i dont use 10mm with is the black square elastic, i use 14mm lead, it needs a heavy ball to get the best out of it,
I also use differant draw lengths when hunting, short when shooting in trees with the lamp on the night and out of the car window, and nomal draw when just out mooching,
And a must is respect your game, if you dont think you can clean kill dont shoot, very rare i take a shoot over 25yards, cheers jeff


----------



## shot in the foot

adarondack kyle said:


> Good input shot, and thanks for the info, i was wondering about single thera setups for rabbit hunting, next month i will be out for the weekend stalking rabbits, i really like the accuracy i get from single thera band, wasnt sure if it was strong enough for hunting rabbits, also, i heard squirrels are tough? If you dont mind me asking, what would be a good setup for hunting squirrels?


single thera band gold, 25mm at the fork and 20mm at the pouch and 10mm lead or 9.5 steel, thats what i use on rats


----------



## Hopsturgeon

Game type :Ground Squirrel
Slingshot used: Flippinout Hare Splitter
Shooting style: Horizontal
Bands used: TBG
Band pull weight:?
Ammo type: Lead Ball
Ammo size: 36 cal
Ammo weight:?
Speed:?
Range:10 yds
Location: Northern Illinois


----------



## BCLuxor

Game type : *BlackBird ( MAIMED By Neighboors Cat)*
Slingshot used : *Own Custom*
Shooting style : *TTF*
sed : *#107 rubber bands*
Band pull weight : *14lb*
Ammo type : *Steel Ball Bearing*
Ammo size :* (8mm)*
Ammo weight : *2g (32 grain)*
Speed :* 250+FPS*
Range : *Approx 11m *
Location : *UK*
**NOTE: Bird was unable to achieve flight due to being mauled by a neighbours cat. I**t is not legal to hunt this bird in the UK I was simply ending its suffering, in heinsight my ammo choice was poor yet effective I shoot 9.5 steel at most bird quarry however as proven to myself by the efficiency and speed of the 8mm steel (complete skull pass through) I would consider some high speed 8mm for smaller birds.*


----------



## NCLeadSlinger

Game type : grey squirrel, duck, rabbit
Slingshot used : self made natural. 
Band type: .30 med latex. Working length at 10"x1.5-3/4"
Ammo type : Steel Ball Bearing Ammo size : .50 cal
Ammo weight : unsure
Speed : unsure
Range: up to 70'
Location : NC. USA


----------



## pop shot

game type: Feral black cock
slingshot: SPS with 1842 loop at 550% elongation
7/16" steel
head shot at 15 meters
cooked up real nice with potatoes, onions, carrots thyme and red wine.


----------



## marcus1

Game type Pheasant
Slingshot used Hammer hunter
Shooting style Instictive
Bands used Tex latex doubles
Band pull weight
Ammo type Lead
Ammo size 12mm
Ammo weight 11.9 grammes
Speed
Range 10-15m
Location


----------



## marcus1

Game type Pheasant
Slingshot used Natural Ash cup
Shooting style Instinctive
Bands used 2050
Band pull weight
Ammo type lead
Ammo size 14mm
Ammo weight 16 grammes
Speed
Range 15m
Location


----------



## marcus1

To save blitzing the post with numerous set ups,Ive put some in this single reply if thats ok

duck [email protected],12mm lead,Orange dub dub ,semi butterfly draw , natural catapult

[email protected] approx 10m, 10mm lead ,3x2040 aside.MIlbro pro shot Chilbro

[email protected],12mm 14mm lead.Green dub dub,Antler tabbed

[email protected],9.5mm lead,headshot with single silver theraband 25mm straight cut drawn 3/4 butterlfy GK chalice hybrid

Pheasant,both @ 10m ,14mm lead,Dankung taper tubes(worn in over a 100 or so shots,Natural tabbed catapult

[email protected],14mm lead, neck shot,Gary Miller linatex set up,moulded pouch,on a Martin Coleman Ergo Hunter

All distances are approx.but I personally would never hunt over 20m,The hardest thing for me was allowing my 12 yr old son to make the shot on such a light set up,but he was confident in doing so,had cut a cotton bud clean in half at 35 ft using a tubed natural previously,and i knew i had the follow up

Any set up when used correctly will take game and put food on the table,its down to you to maintain consistancy,hitting a can from 40ft is one thing,hitting a live piece of game and then hopping from foot to foot because your shot wasnt clean is another,If you cant physically finish game ie if you dont get the clean shot,you shouldnt be taking the shot in the first place

cheers


----------



## Jormajonne

Pheasant

Slingshot: gamekeeper slingshot

Band some kind of gold band

Ammo 13mm steel ball

Location a little planet of trees behind my house.


----------



## 3bears

Game type *Pheasant *
Slingshot used *DanKung 'Luck Ring'*
Shooting style *Side*
Bands used *25mm->15mm taper, 160mm active band length*
Band pull weight *unknown*
Ammo type * Steel BB*
Ammo size *9.5mm*
Ammo weight *4g*
Speed *91.4 ish m/s (cold day....)*
Range * 10 m*
Location *Corwen, North Wales








*


----------



## primitive power slingshot

natural slingshot

bands: single layer tapered TBG 1-1/2 x 3/4, 10 inch long

ammo 7/16 or 1/2 steel

squirell was about 50 ft.

dove was 34 paces on ground


----------



## primitive power slingshot

I' D LIKE TO SAY I'M MISTAKEN IN MY ABOVE POST THESE BANDS ARE 1" X 3/4 X 10 LONG. IT WAS AFTER THESE HUNTS I STARTED USEING THE LARGER BANDS.


----------



## kikku214

Game type:Collared Dove
Slingshot used:http://dx.com/p/durable-stainless-steel-hunting-slingshot-catapult-w-6-balls-120547
Shooting style:Hammer Grip
Bands used:Yellow Tube Cheap
Band pull weight:???
Ammo typeebbles
Ammo size:Big
Ammo weight:20g
Speed:???
Range:3-5
Location:In A Tree (Go Tina)

I Gave It A Head Shot And It Was An Instant Kill


----------



## natureboy922

Fox squirrel. Homade natural. Gangsta. Lead. 50.cal. double golds gym green flat bands. 15 yards .


----------



## Bill Hays

Armadillo (yard excavator)

From a distance of about 10 yards

Shot through the heart with a .50 cal lead ball at about 220 fps.

Slingshot used is a TubeMaster Sniper/ Scorpion Hybrid, sporting a NightStalker attachment. It was banded up with 2040 tubes setup for a 55" draw... this combo fires a .50 cal lead ball at about 220 fps and a .41 cal at more than 260 fps.


----------



## Bill Hays

Here's one of a feral guinea fowl....

He was running along next to a fence and I shot him dead in the head with .50 caliber steel moving about 240 fps.

Slingshot used was a regular TubeMaster Sniper fixed up with long draw 2040 tubes.


----------



## Acedoc

well ,

finally got my first documented kill

ss- Bill Hays Nightfury

Bands- single tbg 9 inches straight cut 1 inch wide

style- sideways ttf

ammo- .35 lead

distance- 30 yds

location - on a wire, shot location headshot

speed-? 200 odd fps( checked a long time back with smaller (7 inch bands)

prey- Large Jungle/ Carrion crow



the ball entered the skull and did not exit , providing optimal energy dissipation for even this hardy vermin.

i have taken several more game with this catapult and it never grows old for me.


----------



## Rottwi

Game type: *Mallard*
Slingshot used: *Dankung coguar*
Shooting style: *Gansta*
Bands used: *double* *TBG straigh cut 1.18 inch ,*

* 36 inch draw length*

Band pull weight: *18-20 lbs*
Ammo type: *Lead *
Ammo size: *.40 lead ball*
Ammo weight: *6 grams*
Speed:
Range: *30-35 feet*
Location: *Italy*

http://www.aresi.eu/public/coguar.JPG

http://www.aresi.eu/public/mallard.JPG

http://www.aresi.eu/public/neck%20shot.JPG


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger

6 grams??

SMS


----------



## Rottwi

10 mm. lead ball for muzzle-loading with 92,5 grain weight


----------



## Henry the Hermit

At the Thread Parent's request, I have hidden a number of posts. Please do not post simply to remark on another post. This is intended to be a reference guide for beginner hunters and a lot of extra comment simply makes it harder to find useful information.

BTW, I decided which posts to hide, so don't get mad at Hrawk.


----------



## youcanthide

Game type : *Hen Pheasant*
Slingshot used : *Homemade Antler Catapult*
Shooting style : *OTT Instinctive*
Bands used*: Barnett Tubes*
*Ammo type** : Steel Ball Bearing*
Ammo size : *14mm*
Range : *Approx 10 Yards*
Location : *West Yorkshire, UK*






Game type : * Cock Pheasant*
Slingshot used : *Eshot Catapult*
Shooting style : *OTT Instinctive*
Bands used*: #107 Alliance Sterling Bands*
*Ammo type** : Steel Ball Bearing*
Ammo size : *12mm*
Range : *Approx 15 Yards*
Location : *West Yorkshire, UK*


----------



## Hrawk

Aussie Allan In Thailand said:


> Very great shooting for the above post.
> 
> Cheers Allan





wellmade1745 said:


> Hey everyone first post !!, I see the smallest ammo mentioned here is 8mm steel. I have been hunting with 10 and 12 mm lead as of late and have found it very effective, however I'm not a fan of the very heavy bands needed and lead is expensive to buy, so I pose the question is .25 of an inch too small???, I have discovered some non branded stretch bands here in Ireland and have discovered that when set up at 3/4 to 1/2 inch taper and double strips and accompanied with .25 inch steel that they are quite zippy, obviously not much stopping power but I wonder if the high speed and penetration is sufficient, plz share your thoughts. Thnx


Please read the first post.

This thread *IS NOT FOR DISCUSSION* or comments on peoples setups. It is a reference thread of proven effective hunting setups only.


----------



## BunnyBlaster

Game type : *Cottontail rabbit,squirrel,dove,pigeon,etc.*
Slingshot used : *Homemade pvc seal sniper style slignshot*
Shooting style : *Kinda tilted a bit. Not straight nor horizontal.*
Bands used : *TBG 15-20 mm taper doubles*
Band pull weight : *unknown*
Ammo type : *Steel,marbles,sinkers*
Ammo size : *7/16,3/4,and about .38 lead.*
Ammo weight : *70+ grain*
Speed :* About 70 m/s ,around 200 fps or more.*
Range : *15 feet-35 feet*
Location :US


----------



## Rathunter

Game type: Grey Squirrel

Ammo: .50 lead cylinder*

shooting style: horizontal

Bands- triple theraband 1.5" wide, 8" long for a 32" draw

Pull- unknown... but very high

ammo weight- (unknown, but quite heavy)

Speed- somewhere around 200 FPS.

Range- 5 feet... this was a finishing shot

I had shot a squirrel through the ribs with a .22 pellet gun @ about 1000 FPS with a hollowpoint. I didn't know if I had killed it, and it was on the ground, moving around, and I didn't have time to reload the pellet gun. So I used my over-powered slingshot with home-made ammo... punched a big-arse hole through its head. Rather disgusting looking... but the meat was still delish.


----------



## slingshooterPT

Game type: Sparrow

slingshot used: natural homemade slingshot

Ammo: rock

Ammo height: around 200-250 grains

Shooting style: instinctive OTT

Bands: double TBG 20mm

Range: 10-15 metres


----------



## Sharpshooter II

Game type : Feral Pigeons
Slingshot used : Gamekeeper Pinky Poacher , Chunky Milbro Mk1 (both ott )
Shooting style : Gangsta
Bands used : Double Theraband Gold
Band pull weight : ?
Ammo type :Lead ball
Ammo size : 12mm
Ammo weight : ?
Speed : ?
Range : ?
Location : Uk


----------



## kenyaslinger

Game type: hawk
Slingshot used: Scout
Shooting style: Gangsta
Bands used: Dankung 2040 three per side OTT
Ammo type; lead ball
Ammo size: 12 mm
Ammo weight: 12 grams
Location: Western Kenya


----------



## D.Nelson

Game type: Dove.
Slingshot used: Homemade OTT Micro Ranger. 1/4 inch thick.
Shooting style: Gangsta.
Bands used: Single Golds Gym Green, 30 to 25mm taper.
Ammo type: Marble.
Ammo size: 1/2 inch.


----------



## newbslingshotter

Game type: squirrel
Slingshot: pocket predator, seal sniper
Style: gangsta ttf
Ammo: .40 lead
Distance: 50 yards
Bands: double 1.5/1 in. theraband black 
The round had no trouble caving in one side of the head and cracking the other at this distance. Sorry, no pic.


----------



## Oneproudmeximan

Game type -squirel
Slingshot - bill hays safety g10 shooter
9 mil lead 0.030 latex 46 inch draw


----------



## Oneproudmeximan

9 mil lead
46 inch draw
G10 topshot by bill hays
Theraband gold 9 inch


----------



## Oneproudmeximan

3/8 steel 
0.030 latex 3 inch draw
Bill hays g10 top slotted micro ranger


----------



## Oneproudmeximan

12 inch cut theraband gold 46 inch draw
9 mil lead
Seal sniper by bill hays
Shot in the heart
Super sure pouch


----------



## Aussieslingshots

Game type: small Aussie game
Slingshot type: my headshot design
Ammo: small pebbles
Band type: heavy tubes pulling between 15-30 pounds
Range: 10-50 metres
Location: Australia 
Shooting style: ttf
This setup will suit most tube shooters


----------



## ChapmanHands

Sterling 107s, 8 inch band length
.44 lead shot
Squirrel, head shot
Natural pfs
Approximately 6 yards


----------



## Sharpshooter II

Game type : wood / feral pigeon
Slingshot used : Gamekeeper Pinky Poacher
Shooting style : Instinctive
Bands used : Double 20-25mm Taperd Theraband Gold
Band pull weight : 24lb
Ammo type : Lead 
Ammo size : 12mm
Ammo weight : ?
Speed :?
Range : ?
Location : 10 - 25 meters


----------



## zippo

Budget Pest Setup.


Game type : *House Sparrow (Pest)*
Slingshot used : *Marksman Classic (Factory Made, No Handle)*
Shooting style : *Gangsta (Sideways-TTF)*
Bands used : *Marksman Laserhawk Hyper Velocity (3030)*
Band pull weight : *??? *
Ammo type : *Steel Ball *
Ammo size : *1/4" (6.35mm)*
Ammo weight : *??? *
Speed :* ???*
Range : *About 5 Meters*
Location : *Israel*


----------



## Sharpshooter II

Wow some great setups here


----------



## newbslingshotter

Pocket predator
11"X4" theraband black
.50 homemade lead cylinders
20 yards
Porcupine
Pull weight: ~ 40-50 lbs
WARNING this setup not recommended for those who have bad shoulders and a weak wrist. Sends the largest ammo you can find pretty fast. Did some tests with .75 ammo, didnt go well for the plywood....


----------



## Bushcrafter666

*Game type :* Feral cats
*Slingshot used:* joerg sprave hand howitzer 
*Shooting style:* OTT/ instinctive 
*Bands used: *ASDA exorcise bands
*Band pull weight: *50 LB
*Ammo type:* lead ball
*Ammo size:* 20mm
*Ammo weight: *1 ounce (47 grams)
*Speed: *205 fps
*Range: *15- 20 FT

Can't show pics of the dispatched cats as I've already asked and been advised not to and i respect peoples opinions on such things.


----------



## Oneproudmeximan

Custom g10 seal sniper
11 ×1 inch bands
80 grain lead
Supersure pouch
48 inch draw 
Game=dove


----------



## Oneproudmeximan

0000buckshot
11×1 bands 
Supersure pouch
47 inch draw


----------



## TLG_Catapults

Game type : Starling
Slingshot used : Chalice
Shooting style : OTT
Bands Used : TBG Double 20mm - 10'm
Band Pull Weight : 16.5lbs
Ammo Type : Steel Ball Bearing
Ammo Size : 3/8
Ammo Weight : 54 Grains 
Speed : 235fps
Range : 11 meters
Location : il USA

Kill With A Slingshot:


----------



## Oneproudmeximan

11×1 theraband gold 
0000buckshot
Supersure pouche
47 inch draw


----------



## Oneproudmeximan

10x1 theraband gold
46 inch draw
9.4 lead


----------



## Oneproudmeximan

bill herriman latex tubes
9.4 lead
44 inch draw


----------



## Oneproudmeximan

.030 latex 
82 grain lead
Supersure kangaroo pouch
46 inch draw
Crop shotshot


----------



## Oneproudmeximan

9 mil lead 
Super sure roo pouch
Custom scorpion
Dankung 1745 12 inches long
50 inch draw
50 feet away


----------



## Oneproudmeximan

50 inch draw 
1745 tubes cut 12 inch
38 cal lead
Supersure roo pouch 5/8
Custom scorpion


----------



## Oneproudmeximan

38 cal lead
48 inch draw
Tapered bill hays light tubes


----------



## Oneproudmeximan

12 inch taper bill hays light tubes 
Roo pouch rayshot
38 cal lead
48 inch draw
Custom seal sniper


----------



## Oneproudmeximan

48 inch draw 
38 cal lead
Roo rayshot pouch
Custom seal sniper


----------



## zippo

First game taken with the gamekeeper


Game type : *Eurasian coot (Duck)*
Slingshot used : *Gamekeeper pocket poucher ttf with the patterned fork*
Shooting style : *Gangsta*
Bands used : *Theraband gold double 20-15mm*
Band pull weight : *??? *
Ammo type : *Steel bearing*
Ammo size : *3/8 Ball (all i had on me)*
Ammo weight : *?*
Speed :* 300+/- fps*
Range : *@**12 meters*
Location : *Israel*


----------



## zippo

My regular chuaker setup, a bit small for my hands but still dose the job. going to get a milbro chillbro to replace this one.


Game type : *Chauker (also known as : alectrois, chukar.)*
Slingshot used : *Milbro small hathcok target sniper made out of aluminium (pocket predator)*
Shooting style : *Sideways*
Bands used : *Double thera-band gold 22mm straight cut *
Band pull weight : *?*
Ammo type : *Steel/lead ball*
Ammo size : *1/2 steel or 7/16 lead *
Ammo weight : *?*
Speed :* Havent tested it yet *
Range : *10-15 meters*
Location : *Israel*


----------



## Adirondack Kyle

1 inch tapered to 3/4 latex 
Squirrels
40 cal lead/7/16 steel from 40 feet
Adirondack hunter


----------



## Adirondack Kyle

Same set up


----------



## Oneproudmeximan

Catty.topshot
Band.0.30 latex
Draw.48inches
Pouch.supersure roo
Style.gangster


----------



## Oneproudmeximan

Poly topshot
12x1 theraband gold
Supersure roo pouch
48 inch draw
38 cal lead


----------



## Oneproudmeximan

Custom scorpion
11×1 theraband gold
9.4 lead 
48 inch draw


----------



## Oneproudmeximan

1745 cut 10 inches long 
38 cal lead
Supersure roo pouch
Poly topshot
50 inch draw


----------



## Oneproudmeximan

7/16 steel
Roo pouch
10 inch bands
46 inch draw


----------



## James West

Like the pics
1x8.5 theraband gold
draw length 43"
9.5 steel
using bill hayes hts


----------



## James Crane

40mm-25mm 7mm steel balls mostly squirrel, thoughts?


----------



## James West

Sounds good I bet those bands can throw them 7mm fast I sometimes shoot a ott a gamekeeper poachers friend 20-15 tayperd doubles 7" from fork tip to pouch with 12mm lead


----------



## THWACK!

A bird upon a treetop

Will no longer make a warble

For the bird upon a treetop

Met THWACK!'s well-aimed marble

It's body was caught by branches

Unable to reach the ground

But evidence of its demise

Were photographed when found

Maxim Champ poly wrapped with 3M Vetwrap

Ray's Super Pouch

Single Latex, 7" working length

TTF

Butterfly a la Torsten

23 yards on an incline, as per Nikon "Archers" Rangefinder

Enjoy,

THWACK!
View attachment 72171
View attachment 72172


----------



## James West

Another one for the gamekeeper pf
20mm tapered 15mm doubles
12mm lead


----------



## newbslingshotter

4 in by 9 straight theraband black

homemade leather pouch

Ott natural ergo

.75" rolled lead cylinder

Red Squirrel

35 yards

was trying out a new natty with super powerful bands and happened to spot this guy! not much of his front end left afterwards....


----------



## zippo

Putting a smack on the pigeons with this one... 
cook them either on the fire with nothing or on the pan with olive oil, a chunk of butter, salt and pepper and ready to go..


Game type : *Feral pigeons, wood pigeons and all sorts of doves*
Slingshot used : *Dankung black palm thunder and Dankung general ergonomic polished*
Shooting style : *Close range : instinctive | Medium - long range : Tilting the slingshot just a bit*
Bands used : *looped 2040's, 1842's and 1745's or "pesudo" long cut 1745's for butterfly shooting*
Band pull weight : *?*
Ammo type : *Lead ball, steel ball and glass*
Ammo size : *.40 lead ball, 7/16 steel ball and sometimes 1/2 or 5/8 glass marble*
Ammo weight : *?*
Speed :* 240 +/- fps, but it varies alot.*
Range : *Anywhere from 5 meters and upto ~30 meters*
Location : *Israel*


----------



## Nicholson

A+ slingshot single tapered theraband Gold .40 cal lead ball
Spruce grouse


----------



## Nicholson

A+ slingshots big tube hunter with big tubes and 5/8" steel ball
Porcupine


----------



## Nicholson

A+ slingshot "dandy" with double tapered theraband gold and .50 cal steel ball
Small spruce grouse


----------



## Nicholson




----------



## zippo

Bloodshot hunter

single 1842

1/2 marble

frog


----------



## zippo

Modified marksman

1 inch tbg cut for 46~ draw length

.36 lead ball

pigeons, myna and sparrow


----------



## zippo

Milbro chillbro

Double 2040's

m8 hexnuts and 1/2" steel

feral rabbit, feral chicken, pigeons.

when i shot this rabbit i asked my nephew (feralpigeon) to clean it and he took the pic because i forgot..










Broke the neck of this chicken


----------



## leadball

This will work


----------



## leadball

The rabbit above was taken with a dankung luckring

The range was thirty feet

the tubes were 1745s with a draw of 34 inches

The shooting style was instinctive

The projectile was 45cal 250gr muzzle loader bullet

Cant say the projectile speed without chrony


----------



## cvarcher

Mallard taken with a single tapered flat band .030latex and a 3/8" dteel ball . 35 yd head shot.

http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b278/cvarcher/duckkill001.jpg

Squirrel with same setup about 12 yds

http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b278/cvarcher/slingkill.jpg


----------



## wellmade1745

Game:starling 
Slingshot: Bill hays tubemaster in double bamboo. And Another bill hays model in plywood.
Bands: (looped 1745 6 inch loops),(single 6inch 1745







Ammo: homemade lead chunks (flat lead) 
Range : between 5-12 yards.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Henry the Hermit

I've sold all my legal guns, and find myself with, among other things, a lot of .38 caliber bullets that never got loaded into a cartridge. So, I decided to shoot them from my slingshot, and stumbled on what I think would be a great hunting setup. The bullets are 158 grain semi-wadcutters and when fired from 7" looped 1842 bandset, average about 215 fps. That works out to 16.3 lb/ft of energy. The first round on a steel bean can was a clean pass through. As a plus I find the cylindrical shape easier to grip than a round ball. MidwayUSA sells cast bullets at a reasonable price if you don't want to cast your own.

http://www.midwayusa.com/find?usersearchquery=cast+lead+bullets&sortby=3&itemsperpage=20


----------



## wll

For me the 148gr Hunters hard cast would be perfect .:- )

wll


----------



## leadball

I also like the 38 cal 158 gr simi wadcutter for hunting load as much as any other thing I've tried to date, and accuracy seems very good . This raccoon came down from the tree with only two shots. The last a head shot and down he came.

The slingshot is double theraband gold with a 36 inch draw.


----------



## Tendele

Game. Australian Possum. Approx 12 pounds in weight
Slingshot. Homemade natural.
Style. OTT. Gangsta
Bands TBG. Double bands 1 inch at fork 5/8 inch at pouch 10 inches long.
Ammo. Lead cast cylinders.
Size . Half inch diameter and about half inch long.
Weight. 216 grains
Speed. Approx 240 fps
Range. 10 to 15 yards
Location. South island of New Zealand
These possums are the biggest threat to the ecology of New Zealand and people are encouraged to kill them. I got these three on a night hunt as they are nocturnal. Used a red light and got up close. Most shots were head shots
View attachment 85313
View attachment 85313
View attachment 85313


----------



## slingshooterPT

Using Pocket Predator HDPE Seal Sniper

Bands: 1 inch straight tbg singles shooting m9 huxnuts


----------



## slingshooterPT

Using Can-Opener HDPE R-10 with 1 inch straight cut tbg singles and m8 huxnuts


----------



## Gunnar

Game type : *Eastern House sparrow *
Slingshot used : *Ultima Poly*
Shooting style : *Gangsta (Sideways)*
Bands used : *Looped 1842*
Band pull weight : *15 lbs*
Ammo type : *Steel Ball Bearing*
Ammo size : *3/8" *
Ammo weight : * 54 grains *
Speed :* Approx 220 fps+*
Range : *23* feet
Location : *Wellington, NZ*


----------



## Tendele

Rabbit. Headshot from bout 5 metres. Homemade slingshot . Double theraband gold. 30mm at fork and 16 mm at pouch. Approx 23 cm long. Ammo was 14mm ball bearing and also roller,bearings which are cylindrical in shape. Roller bearings weigh 236 grains. Speed over chrony around 230 fps.. Location upper North Island of New Zealand.


----------



## Full draw

Common sparrow, a introduced pest in Australia. Shot from about 5m using a rock about 20 mm in diameter. The bands are double layered TBG straight cut at 15mm ( 3/5 inch ) wide and 28 cm long (11.5 inch). Slingshot was laminated plywood homemade and shot using OTT 3/4 butterfly style.


----------



## Michael Cravens

Desert Cottontails

Simpleshot Scout
Tapered Theraband Gold
7/16 Steel

Pocket Preditor HDPE Seal Sniper
Straight cut Theraband Gold
7/16 Steel

Michael Cravens


----------



## Michael Cravens

Pocket Preditor HDPE Seal Sniper
Straight cut Theraband Gold
9.5 mm Steel


----------



## Michael Cravens

Pocket Preditor HDPE Seal Sniper
Straight cut Theraband Gold
9.5 mm Steel


----------



## Michael Cravens

Gambel's quail
Pocket Preditor Tube Master Sniper
Tapered Thereband Gold
9.5 mm steel


----------



## pinxou

Slingshot brand: scout
Tubeset: 1745 looped
Lenght: 10 yards
Ammo: m10 hex nut
Clean kill, body shot


----------



## gabeb

Game type = Feral Pigeons

Slingshot = Bill Hayes "Ferret Hunter"

Bands = Gold's Gym Green 1-3/4 in. ( actually good powerful bands )

Range = wild morph- 30 ft. about 12 ft. above me on a ledge pied morph- 16 ft. about level to me

Ammo = 7/16 steel ball bearings

Speed = ????????

Location = Tennessee

!!!!!!!!!!All birds were eaten!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gabeb

The squirrel is my first with a slingshot from about 18 ft. with a .50 lead ball head on.

The rabbit is also my first with a slingshot from about 11 ft. with an 18 mm steel ball.

Both were shot with my Bill Hayes "Ferret Hunter" and Gold's Gym Green 1-3/4 in. bands. They will both be eaten on July 4 barbeque


----------



## romanljc

Slingshot self made plexiglass .50 thick 
Shooting style sideways through the fork 
Invasive species 
Ammo .50 cal 
Ammo wieght 157 grains 
Bands double tbg 1 inch tapered to .75 
Draw length 32 to 36 apox 
Speed 195-220 apox


----------



## gabeb

I killed a starling from about 34 ft. I was using single golds gym green bands tapered from 1-3/4 in. The ammo was 3/8 in. steel shot sold by marksman. I was using my favorite natural looking for squirrels. Draw weight around 8 lbs.


----------



## Theslingshothunter

English sparrow
Bill Hayes ferret hunter
5/8 marble 
Golds gym green 3/4 inch straightcut
Tree
He killed a bluebird
I also am proud to say I got him in the head


----------



## Theslingshothunter

Here's a pic


----------



## Ian

Frame: scout
Elastic:1842 looped tubes
Ammo:3/8 hexnuts and marbles
Where:Texas
Game:western diamond back rattlesnake

It was in the road while me and my mom where walking and it was threatening us so I killed it.
I did this awhile ago


----------



## Jesse Sha

Game type : *Turtle dove*
Slingshot used : *My left hand*
Shooting style : *Bare shooting*
Bands used : *Taper band*
Band pull weight : *10Kg*
Ammo type : *Steel Ball Bearing*
Ammo size : *8mm*
Ammo weight : *2.1grams*
Speed :* Approx 90m/s*
Range : *Approx 16m*
Location : *Zhejiang，China*


----------



## MedSlinger

Game type : *Dove*
Slingshot used : *Modified Tubemaster sniper*
Shooting style : *Gangster*
Bands used : *Tbg 2mm straight 22 cm length*
Band pull weight : *?*
Ammo type : *Steel bbs*
Ammo size : *8mm*
Ammo weight :* ?*
Speed : *?*
Range : *Approx 15m*


----------



## MedSlinger

Game type : *Dove*
Slingshot used : *Modified Tubemaster sniper*
Shooting style : *half butterfly*
Bands used : *Tbblack 2mm to 1mm taper 23 cm length*
Band pull weight : *?*
Ammo type : *Steel bbs*
Ammo size : *8mm*
Ammo weight :* ?*
Speed : *?*
Range : *Approx 20m*


----------



## MedSlinger

MedSlinger said:


> Game type : *Dove*
> Slingshot used : *Modified Tubemaster sniper*
> Shooting style : *half butterfly*
> Bands used : *Tbblack 2mm to 1mm taper 23 cm length*
> Band pull weight : *?*
> Ammo type : *Steel bbs*
> Ammo size : *8mm*
> Ammo weight :* ?*
> Speed : *?*
> Range : *Approx 20m*


actually double theraband black with the dimensions above !


----------



## gabeb

Dove 5 yards 3/8 steel and looped 1842 dankung black tubes. Headshot


----------



## gabeb

.380 lead and single 1-3/4 in gold's gym green bands. Neck shot that hit the spine so she dropped like a rock. Editing by slingking_isn on Instagram. 



 











You can see the blood left just after a second of sitting dead.


----------



## Texxann7396

Game type. Cotton tail rabbit
Slingshot used. Bill Hays boyscout
Shooting style. Sideways 
Bands used. .30 medical latex
Band pull weight. 12-13 pounds
Ammo type. Steel
Ammo size. 7/16
Ammo weight. ??
Speed. 220-230
Range. 40'
Location. Fishing pond.

won't let me post a picture


----------



## Grizzly Bear

Some good kills here


----------



## Steve32

pop shot said:


> Game type: *Pigeon*
> Slingshot used: *Pocket predator custom with parmswell, luck rings*
> Shooting style: *???*
> Bands used: *TBG 25/20 taper, 7" tie to tie*
> Band pull weight: *???*
> Ammo type: *Steel*
> Ammo size: *7/16"*
> Ammo weight: *5.6grams (86.4 grains)*
> Speed: *260-270*
> Range: *10-15m*
> Location: *Right behind your mom*
> 
> Game type: *Mongoose*
> Slingshot used: *pocket predator customs with parmswells, performance SPS*
> Shooting style: *gangsta*
> Bands used: *TBG Double 22mm straight cut*
> Band pull weight: *???*
> Ammo type: *Steel*
> Ammo size: *12mm*
> Ammo weight: *5.6grams (86.4 grains)*
> Speed: *260-270*
> Range: *10-15m*
> Location: *Right behind your mom*
> All I got to hunt here in Hawaii is pigeons and mongoose. For pigeons I use TBG at 25/20mm taper 7" tie to tie with 7/16" steel. I also use 1842 or 1745 at 5x elongation with 7/16" steel. I go for headshots.
> For mongeese I use double TBG at 22mm straight with 12mm steel. I've also got one with 1745 and 3/8" steel. Headshot pass thru ear to eye. The main thing is accuracy. Bottle caps at 10-15m is a good measure. I don't have a pull scale or chrony, but the DTBG is heavy as well as the 1745. I'd guess 260-270 for DTBG. Higher with the 1745 and 3/8". The three mongoose I shot were headshots with one neckshot. Location- right behind your mom.


Do you eat the mongooses? Are they stuffed with snakes

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve32

RatSlucker said:


> Some good kills here


Except for the Mongoose and the armadillo , every one of the birds or mammals on this thread would have been illegal to shoot where I live. 
No game animals can be taken with slingshots, no songbirds can be taken at all, and this includes sparrows and grackles where I live , doves in my state are protected with an international treaty among my state, Canada and Mexico. the fine would be $100 per bird for taking them with a slingshot or out of season.

Probably the only animal in this list that we could take in our area are the feral pigeons. And I'm not even sure of those. Rats are about the only legal thing that could be taken here. And in the cities, like Baltimore and Washington DC , where the rats live (no joke intended) slingshots are illegal.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## honorary pie

they're only protected by the migratory birds act. you can shoot them, but you have to be licensed, dunno about slinghots though .. if they were a "protected species" there wouldn't be a season for them.. and doves are pigeons, both are feral, all of them.. all animals outside are feral, unless you can pet them... Feral!


----------



## katana12

cool thread ill be sure to post once i get something


----------



## K Williams

honorary pie said:


> they're only protected by the migratory birds act. you can shoot them, but you have to be licensed, dunno about slinghots though .. if they were a "protected species" there wouldn't be a season for them.. and doves are pigeons, both are feral, all of them.. all animals outside are feral, unless you can pet them... Feral!


Migratory birds mean you have to have a hunting license, and a HIP registration number, to legally hunt.


----------



## gabeb

Steve32 said:


> RatSlucker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some good kills here
> 
> 
> 
> Except for the Mongoose and the armadillo , every one of the birds or mammals on this thread would have been illegal to shoot where I live.
> No game animals can be taken with slingshots, no songbirds can be taken at all, and this includes sparrows and grackles where I live , doves in my state are protected with an international treaty among my state, Canada and Mexico. the fine would be $100 per bird for taking them with a slingshot or out of season.
> 
> Probably the only animal in this list that we could take in our area are the feral pigeons. And I'm not even sure of those. Rats are about the only legal thing that could be taken here. And in the cities, like Baltimore and Washington DC , where the rats live (no joke intended) slingshots are illegal.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

If you haven't ran off by now, I would like to know what state you are in? Where it says this? And page number of said document? Everywhere in the 50 I know of grackles are pests along with English house sparrows, starlings, red winged blackbirds (some states have a season or bag limit of 100-200), and pigeons.

As a footer, what other furry mammals here are illegal to kill, I believe rabbits and squirrels can be killed if they are a nuisance as long as having a season in every state.


----------



## BushpotChef

gabeb said:


> Steve32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RatSlucker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some good kills here
> 
> 
> 
> Except for the Mongoose and the armadillo , every one of the birds or mammals on this thread would have been illegal to shoot where I live.
> No game animals can be taken with slingshots, no songbirds can be taken at all, and this includes sparrows and grackles where I live , doves in my state are protected with an international treaty among my state, Canada and Mexico. the fine would be $100 per bird for taking them with a slingshot or out of season.
> 
> Probably the only animal in this list that we could take in our area are the feral pigeons. And I'm not even sure of those. Rats are about the only legal thing that could be taken here. And in the cities, like Baltimore and Washington DC , where the rats live (no joke intended) slingshots are illegal.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you haven't ran off by now, I would like to know what state you are in? Where it says this? And page number of said document? Everywhere in the 50 I know of grackles are pests along with English house sparrows, starlings, red winged blackbirds (some states have a season or bag limit of 100-200), and pigeons.
> 
> As a footer, what other furry mammals here are illegal to kill, I believe rabbits and squirrels can be killed if they are a nuisance as long as having a season in every state.
Click to expand...

I'm totally on board with you m8. I've smashed untold thousands (That's not even a slight exaggeration) of House Sparrows, Grackles & RW Blackbirds over the years with my air rifles on my fathers farm. They're pest birds and there's a website called sialis.org that is all about the destructive nature of English Sparrows and their negative effects on our native songbird species. The fellow above seems heavily misinformed. This was virtually the only 'hunting' that was available to me as a boy before getting into bigger things.

Cheers from Canada. 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## xPerpetual23

BushpotChef said:


> gabeb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RatSlucker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some good kills here
> 
> 
> 
> Except for the Mongoose and the armadillo , every one of the birds or mammals on this thread would have been illegal to shoot where I live.
> No game animals can be taken with slingshots, no songbirds can be taken at all, and this includes sparrows and grackles where I live , doves in my state are protected with an international treaty among my state, Canada and Mexico. the fine would be $100 per bird for taking them with a slingshot or out of season.
> 
> Probably the only animal in this list that we could take in our area are the feral pigeons. And I'm not even sure of those. Rats are about the only legal thing that could be taken here. And in the cities, like Baltimore and Washington DC , where the rats live (no joke intended) slingshots are illegal.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you haven't ran off by now, I would like to know what state you are in? Where it says this? And page number of said document? Everywhere in the 50 I know of grackles are pests along with English house sparrows, starlings, red winged blackbirds (some states have a season or bag limit of 100-200), and pigeons.
> 
> As a footer, what other furry mammals here are illegal to kill, I believe rabbits and squirrels can be killed if they are a nuisance as long as having a season in every state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm totally on board with you m8. I've smashed untold thousands (That's not even a slight exaggeration) of House Sparrows, Grackles & RW Blackbirds over the years with my air rifles on my fathers farm. They're pest birds and there's a website called sialis.org that is all about the destructive nature of English Sparrows and their negative effects on our native songbird species. The fellow above seems heavily misinformed. This was virtually the only 'hunting' that was available to me as a boy before getting into bigger things.
> 
> Cheers from Canada.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Really man? Could you put some pics of your Air rifles? I have killed House Sparrows with some Starlings and rats with them too. Just some back yard pest control.


----------



## BushpotChef

xPerpetual23 said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gabeb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RatSlucker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some good kills here
> 
> 
> 
> Except for the Mongoose and the armadillo , every one of the birds or mammals on this thread would have been illegal to shoot where I live.
> No game animals can be taken with slingshots, no songbirds can be taken at all, and this includes sparrows and grackles where I live , doves in my state are protected with an international treaty among my state, Canada and Mexico. the fine would be $100 per bird for taking them with a slingshot or out of season.
> 
> Probably the only animal in this list that we could take in our area are the feral pigeons. And I'm not even sure of those. Rats are about the only legal thing that could be taken here. And in the cities, like Baltimore and Washington DC , where the rats live (no joke intended) slingshots are illegal.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you haven't ran off by now, I would like to know what state you are in? Where it says this? And page number of said document? Everywhere in the 50 I know of grackles are pests along with English house sparrows, starlings, red winged blackbirds (some states have a season or bag limit of 100-200), and pigeons.
> 
> As a footer, what other furry mammals here are illegal to kill, I believe rabbits and squirrels can be killed if they are a nuisance as long as having a season in every state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm totally on board with you m8. I've smashed untold thousands (That's not even a slight exaggeration) of House Sparrows, Grackles & RW Blackbirds over the years with my air rifles on my fathers farm. They're pest birds and there's a website called sialis.org that is all about the destructive nature of English Sparrows and their negative effects on our native songbird species. The fellow above seems heavily misinformed. This was virtually the only 'hunting' that was available to me as a boy before getting into bigger things.
> 
> Cheers from Canada.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really man? Could you put some pics of your Air rifles? I have killed House Sparrows with some Starlings and rats with them too. Just some back yard pest control.
Click to expand...

Sure thing here are my two most used pest rifles, and my pest pistol. They are both Crosman Phantoms completely tuned, both have 4x32 scopes. The one on the right is a Beeman and the left is a Tasco. They are both in .22 cal and both are 14 ft/lbs. The pistol is a Crosman 2240 (.22), way too many mods to list but it's maxed out and has a 10" barrel and puts out 12 ft/lbs. I can hit 1" bulls @ 10 paces 9/10 with it on a good day. I don't have any kill pics on here (My phone) but there are some on my pc I can pm you if you're interested.
















Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cervantes

If it's on my land eating my food it's feral. If it's on my car, popping and runnings its mucky, diseased grackle feet on my stuff.. it's feral. I use .68 caliber paintballs when there's risk of damaging glass.. Still very effective against vermin.. and the occasional feral cat pooping in my flower bed, where my kids play with Tonka dumpsters..

they're only protected by the migratory birds act. you can shoot them, but you have to be licensed, dunno about slinghots though .. if they were a "protected species" there wouldn't be a season for them.. and doves are pigeons, both are feral, all of them.. all animals outside are feral, unless you can pet them... Feral!


----------



## katana12

Hrawk said:


> I'll start this off. Please use my post as a template for any future posts.
> 
> 
> Game type : *Feral Pigeon*
> Slingshot used : *Home made MX-Ergo*
> Shooting style : *Gangsta (Sideways)*
> Bands used : *ZDP Fastbands*
> Band pull weight : *8kg (16lb)*
> Ammo type : *Steel Ball Bearing*
> Ammo size : *3/8" (9.5mm)*
> Ammo weight : *3.5grams (54 grains)*
> Speed :* Approx 73m/s (240FPS)*
> Range : *Approx 6m (18ft)*
> Location : *Wellington, NZ*


Nice, is that the Lower Hutt bridge over the Hutt river?

There are always heaps of pigeons there.


----------



## Andy23

Game type : *Pigeon, common starling*
Slingshot used : *Home made natural, multiplex cut*
Shooting style : *Gangsta (Sideways)*
Bands used : *chinese tubes 1745, 3060*
Band pull weight : *...*
Ammo type : *M8 hexnuts, rocks*
Ammo size :*...*
Ammo weight : *4-5 grams*
Speed :* ...*
Range : *Approx 10 m*
Location : *Romania*


----------



## BushpotChef

Dankung 2040 Tubular Latex 
Frameless - Chinese Method 
6.5" Singles - Double pouch Rig
5/8" Marbles & .38 steels 
Female House Sparrow
About 21" 
A backyard in Canada

Wicked light draw and good snap. Chest shot dropped her like a stone.









Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Norseman

Game type : Squirrel


Slingshot used : HTS
Shooting style : Gangsta
Bands used : 25-20 mm taper TBG
Ammo type : Steel
Ammo size :3/8"
Speed :~250 Fps
Range : 2 meters
Location : Fairbanks, AK


----------



## oldasa

The Norseman said:


> Game type : Squirrel
> 
> 
> Slingshot used : HTS
> Shooting style : Gangsta
> Bands used : 25-20 mm taper TBG
> Ammo type : Steel
> Ammo size :3/8"
> Speed :~250 Fps
> Range : 2 meters
> Location : Fairbanks, AK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_4340.JPG


Shooting at pretty close range, Aren't we? I could have hit him with a stick at that range. LOL


----------



## The Norseman

He was probably the most stupid squirrel in all of creation! I was doing the Alaskan squirrel population a favor by removing him from the gene pool.


----------



## xPerpetual23

BushpotChef said:


> xPerpetual23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gabeb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RatSlucker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some good kills here
> 
> 
> 
> Except for the Mongoose and the armadillo , every one of the birds or mammals on this thread would have been illegal to shoot where I live.
> No game animals can be taken with slingshots, no songbirds can be taken at all, and this includes sparrows and grackles where I live , doves in my state are protected with an international treaty among my state, Canada and Mexico. the fine would be $100 per bird for taking them with a slingshot or out of season.
> Probably the only animal in this list that we could take in our area are the feral pigeons. And I'm not even sure of those. Rats are about the only legal thing that could be taken here. And in the cities, like Baltimore and Washington DC , where the rats live (no joke intended) slingshots are illegal.
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you haven't ran off by now, I would like to know what state you are in? Where it says this? And page number of said document? Everywhere in the 50 I know of grackles are pests along with English house sparrows, starlings, red winged blackbirds (some states have a season or bag limit of 100-200), and pigeons.
> As a footer, what other furry mammals here are illegal to kill, I believe rabbits and squirrels can be killed if they are a nuisance as long as having a season in every state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm totally on board with you m8. I've smashed untold thousands (That's not even a slight exaggeration) of House Sparrows, Grackles & RW Blackbirds over the years with my air rifles on my fathers farm. They're pest birds and there's a website called sialis.org that is all about the destructive nature of English Sparrows and their negative effects on our native songbird species. The fellow above seems heavily misinformed. This was virtually the only 'hunting' that was available to me as a boy before getting into bigger things.
> Cheers from Canada.
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really man? Could you put some pics of your Air rifles? I have killed House Sparrows with some Starlings and rats with them too. Just some back yard pest control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure thing here are my two most used pest rifles, and my pest pistol. They are both Crosman Phantoms completely tuned, both have 4x32 scopes. The one on the right is a Beeman and the left is a Tasco. They are both in .22 cal and both are 14 ft/lbs. The pistol is a Crosman 2240 (.22), way too many mods to list but it's maxed out and has a 10" barrel and puts out 12 ft/lbs. I can hit 1" bulls @ 10 paces 9/10 with it on a good day. I don't have any kill pics on here (My phone) but there are some on my pc I can pm you if you're interested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 Yes, I'm still alive... Man, it's been a long time since I've been here. Hi, I just saw your reply and I'd be happy to see your kills


----------



## SonOfNature

First kill with slingshot ever.
8m distance for this magpie
Looped 1745 dankung
8mm bearing.


----------



## BushpotChef

SonOfNature said:


> First kill with slingshot ever.
> 8m distance for this magpie
> Looped 1745 dankung
> 8mm bearing.


Awesome man good shooting! 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

Pocket Predator S.E.R.E. running SS black latex in 3/4" × 9" straight cuts. Throwing 5/8 marbles, really sends a sleeping pill.
















Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## sailorruss

*Game type : **gray squirrel *

*Slingshot used : Stock Daisy*

*Shooting style : gangsta*

*Band pull weight: Waiting on new (READ: real) bands, so I couldn't tell ya. *

*Ammo type : ball bearing*

*Ammo size : 1/4*

*Ammo weight : ?*

*Speed :?*

*Range : About 9 or ten yards, give or take *

*Location : Florida, USA*


----------



## bingo

Grey squirrel
Natural
Tbg 20 15 mm 
6.5inch 
8mm steel
8 to 10 yards 
Head shot


----------



## ol'school42

Game type: Rabbit

Slingshot used: Scorpion

Band type: 7/8" Gold Theraband straight cut (approx)

Ammo type: 9mm steel

Range: about 15-18 yards

Location: ND, USA

Method of disposing carcass (Crock Pot)


----------



## AUSSIE4

Game type : *Common Myna and Starling Birds*
Slingshot used : *My own natural fork*
Shooting style : *Gangsta** with thumb supported grip*
Bands used : *20mm-15mm Single TBG *
Band pull weight : *Roughly 12lbs*
Ammo type :* Clay ball*
Ammo size : *14mm*
Ammo weight : *?*
Speed :* 250fps*
Range : *20m (60 feet)*
Location : *AU*


----------



## Slingshot Seb

AussieHarvest said:


> Game type : *Common Myna and Starling Birds*
> Slingshot used : *My own natural fork*
> Shooting style : *Gangsta** with thumb supported grip*
> Bands used : *20mm-15mm Single TBG *
> Band pull weight : *Roughly 12lbs*
> Ammo type :* Clay ball*
> Ammo size : *14mm*
> Ammo weight : *?*
> Speed :* 250fps*
> Range : *20m (60 feet)*
> Location : *AU*


Do u shoot the India mynas or the noisy mynas? Just out of curiosity


----------



## AUSSIE4

Slingshot Seb said:


> AussieHarvest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Game type : *Common Myna and Starling Birds*
> Slingshot used : *My own natural fork*
> Shooting style : *Gangsta** with thumb supported grip*
> Bands used : *20mm-15mm Single TBG *
> Band pull weight : *Roughly 12lbs*
> Ammo type :* Clay ball*
> Ammo size : *14mm*
> Ammo weight : *?*
> Speed :* 250fps*
> Range : *20m (60 feet)*
> Location : *AU*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do u shoot the India mynas or the noisy mynas? Just out of curiosity
Click to expand...

Common Mynas, or Indian Mynas same thing. Noisy Mynas are native to Australia


----------



## Slingshot Seb

AussieHarvest said:


> Slingshot Seb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AussieHarvest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Game type : *Common Myna and Starling Birds*
> Slingshot used : *My own natural fork*
> Shooting style : *Gangsta** with thumb supported grip*
> Bands used : *20mm-15mm Single TBG *
> Band pull weight : *Roughly 12lbs*
> Ammo type :* Clay ball*
> Ammo size : *14mm*
> Ammo weight : *?*
> Speed :* 250fps*
> Range : *20m (60 feet)*
> Location : *AU*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do u shoot the India mynas or the noisy mynas? Just out of curiosity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Common Mynas, or Indian Mynas same thing. Noisy Mynas are native to Australia
Click to expand...

Thanks for clearing that up because I thought because noisys are native here they might be nicknamed the common Myna


----------



## AUSSIE4

Slingshot Seb said:


> AussieHarvest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slingshot Seb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AussieHarvest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Game type : *Common Myna and Starling Birds*
> Slingshot used : *My own natural fork*
> Shooting style : *Gangsta** with thumb supported grip*
> Bands used : *20mm-15mm Single TBG *
> Band pull weight : *Roughly 12lbs*
> Ammo type :* Clay ball*
> Ammo size : *14mm*
> Ammo weight : *?*
> Speed :* 250fps*
> Range : *20m (60 feet)*
> Location : *AU*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do u shoot the India mynas or the noisy mynas? Just out of curiosity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Common Mynas, or Indian Mynas same thing. Noisy Mynas are native to Australia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for clearing that up because I thought because noisys are native here they might be nicknamed the common Myna
Click to expand...

Yeah no probs nah don't shoot the noisys haha


----------



## joseph_curwen

Game pigeon

Slingshot used natural frame
Shooting gangsta, instinctive
Bands used 12 mm straight cut, 17 cm double, 6 11/16 inches active length 0.75 precise
Band pull weight drawn to about 80 cm, 32 inches it's around 17 lbs.
Ammo type steel bearing
Ammo size 7/16"
Ammo weight about 87 grains
Speed > 220 fps
Range 15m, 50 feet
Location on a branch





  








hunting setup




__
joseph_curwen


__
Apr 16, 2020


__
1



Effective hunting setup


----------



## AUSSIE4

Game type : *Crow, Feral pigeon, Indian Myna & Starling*
Slingshot used : *Simple-shot Torque Slingshot*
Shooting style : *Gangsta** with pinch style grip*
Bands used : *23mm-18 ish mm Single Simpleshot .8 Black Latex (Just the standard latex that comes on the torque)*
Band pull weight : *Roughly 15lbs*
Ammo type : *3/8" steel ball*
Ammo size : *9.5mm*
Ammo weight : *55 grain*
Speed :* 250fps+*
Range : *15-25m** (50-80 feet)*
Location : *AU*


----------



## BooBoo

Homemade mule deer antler slingshot

TBG tapered bands

Ammo: 7/16 steel

Shooting style: Gangsta

range: from a few yards to about 20 yards

Location: Colorado


----------



## msturm

BooBoo said:


> Homemade mule deer antler slingshot
> 
> TBG tapered bands
> 
> Ammo: 7/16 steel
> 
> Shooting style: Gangsta
> 
> range: from a few yards to about 20 yards


That is a slick little natty!!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

msturm said:


> BooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Homemade mule deer antler slingshot
> TBG tapered bands
> Ammo: 7/16 steel
> Shooting style: Gangsta
> range: from a few yards to about 20 yards
> 
> 
> 
> That is a slick little natty!!
Click to expand...

Agreed, very cool 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BooBoo

Thanks fellas. The antler for the slingshot was part of the rack from the biggest mulie I ever took some years back.


----------



## CYBER HUNTERS

OK, you noobs


----------



## Maniac

My ruminations for beginner's; I have taken most small game, grey squirrels, birds,







chipmunks, rats, partridges, over the decades etc. with wrist rockets and unbraced metal forks, with Trumark black and yellow tubes, Crosman blue tubes, Barnett tubes, using just smooth rocks when I couldn't get any 3/8" steel or lead. Your hunting set up doesn't need to be fancy or exspensive to be effective, as is shown in this vintage picture. **See the above picture of Charlie Taylor. Basic set up, yet it was deadly on game birds.

Vintage unbraced slingshots with gum rubber and latex with 3/8" steel and hex nuts for grouse, squirrels, rabbits, frogs, porcupine, etc. are favorites of mine. I have even used vintage slingshots with gum rubber and .44 lead balls to shoot destructive pest Raccoons before (head shots).

Now with Theraband Gold widely available, the tubes and gum rubber of yesterday, although still deadly, have taken a backseat in my life. Heavy Theraband gold, 30mm tapered down to 20mm or so, is my preferred band... more power for less pull. And I prefer 1/2" steel for most small game and birds, but .44 lead is better for Raccoons in my opinion. Plus, the larger ammo is easier to hold. 3/8" works too for everything smaller, shoots faster, flatter trajectory.

These slingshots often kill by shock effect / stunning, unless you get a head shot. Be prepared for a 2nd shot or run up and humanely dispatch your prey.

Plenty of small game was taken in the past with just a simple forked stick and powerful gum rubber bands, inner tube tire rubber and steel or lead balls.

My advise is to not overthink it and practice with the best setup (bands and ammo), you can get.


----------



## Maniac

One more piece of advice for beginners aside from eye protection; buy as many extra sets of bands, tubes, etc. as you can when you first build or buy your slingshot and find a good setup! They wear out fast / break unexpectedly when you are having fun or in the middle of a hunt or target practicing session. And it's always good to have at least 1 spare set with you when you are hiking, hunting, fishing, etc. You may get 50 shots, or 500, hard to tell with bands. Buy good quality and the pouches can be reused over and over if you later decide to start cutting / tying your own bands.


----------



## Maniac

View attachment 351017


----------



## Slingdaddy93

JLS:Survival said:


> Game type: *Squirrel (grey and red)*
> Slingshot used: *bill hays Seal Sniper*
> Shooting style: *Gansta*
> Bands used: *TBG straigh cut for a 35 inch draw length*
> Band pull weight: *15-16 lbs*
> Ammo type: *Steel ball bearings and glass marble*
> Ammo size: *3/8 steel, .44 glass marble, 7/16 steel*
> Ammo weight: *?*
> Speed: *220+ fps*
> Range: *20+ feet*
> Location: *Central NY USA*
> [sharedmedia=core:attachments:16707]
> 
> [sharedmedia=core:attachments:18252]


Careful with grays. I’m in my as well. Grays are illegal with a sling. Reds are not


----------



## KawKan

Slingdaddy93 said:


> Careful with grays. I’m in my as well. Grays are illegal with a sling. Reds are not


Where would these laws apply?
Not in Kansas!


----------



## Slingdaddy93

Game type-* red squirrels, chipmunks,woodchucks, rock doves*
Slingshot used-*scout xt , custom g10 pfs card shooter *
Shooting style-*short draw*
Bands used- *sniper sling riot black .7*
Band pull weight-*? 22/15 taper*
Ammo type-* steel barring / hex nut*
Ammo size-* 5/16 hex nut, 3/8 barring, 7/16 barring *
Ammo weight-?
Speed-?
Range- *under 15yards *
Location-* Central NY USA *


----------



## Slingdaddy93

KawKan said:


> Where would these laws apply?
> Not in Kansas!


In Ny is only for non game species


----------



## Booral121

Slingdaddy93 said:


> Game type-* red squirrels, chipmunks,woodchucks, rock doves*
> Slingshot used-*scout xt , custom g10 pfs card shooter *
> Shooting style-*short draw*
> Bands used- *sniper sling riot black .7*
> Band pull weight-*? 22/15 taper*
> Ammo type-* steel barring / hex nut*
> Ammo size-* 5/16 hex nut, 3/8 barring, 7/16 barring *
> Ammo weight-?
> Speed-?
> Range- *under 15yards *
> Location-* Central NY USA *


Here in Scotland we are the opposite you can kill grays all day but reds are protected 🐿🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👊👌👍🎯


----------



## Slingdaddy93

Booral121 said:


> Here in Scotland we are the opposite you can kill grays all day but reds are protected 🐿🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👊👌👍🎯


I would love to just go out and knock some grays. Around me. Reds do so much damage. They are worse then rats


----------



## wolfboi823

Booral121 said:


> Here in Scotland we are the opposite you can kill grays all day but reds are protected 󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


It depends on the state. Here in North Carolina any squirrel is game aside from Flying squirrel, but you're more often to find gray than red or fox. In fact, my county is famous for having white squirrels. A mutation of grays, but I think those specific ones are off limits. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------

